# protest in Jávea port



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

A few months ago, all the bars & restuarants were ordered to remove the tables they had traditionally placed by the sea wall, along the paseo in Jávea Port.

Licences had never actually been issued - but every year the ayuntamiento simply issued fines - the bars paid up - and everyone was happy.

There is to be a protest gathering next saturday 18th at 11am - apparently you need to take your own chairs - but the bars will be happy to sell you a drink


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Excellent idea  Ill be there. Its a big shame that theyve been removed and potentially could kill that brilliant little strip.

Though, Oscar Anton of Xabia Democratica & the new town planning counselor Pere (also XD) both stated that they wanted the tables back (and basically a return to ignoring the law hehe). Im pretty confident they will deliver on it, but a little protest to inspire movement probably doesnt go a miss


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Morten said:


> Excellent idea  Ill be there. Its a big shame that theyve been removed and potentially could kill that brilliant little strip.
> 
> Though, Oscar Anton of Xabia Democratica & the new town planning counselor Pere (also XD) both stated that they wanted the tables back (and basically a return to ignoring the law hehe). Im pretty confident they will deliver on it, but a little protest to inspire movement probably doesnt go a miss


exactly - a little show of solidarity never goes amiss


----------



## Morten (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh bummer, I forgot about this ... how did it play out? (just too much happening in Javea these days)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Morten said:


> Oh bummer, I forgot about this ... how did it play out? (just too much happening in Javea these days)


I don't know - I was too busy preparing for my dd's birthday party!!


they've all gone now - to a classmate's leaving party - lots of them seem to be leaving the country for good this year


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

here's what happened

http://www.roundtownnews.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=29471&Itemid=9


----------

